# Suggestions on travelling with a planted tank?



## jsr2010 (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm currently in college and the spring semester is coming to a close. I have a 2.5 gal planted tank, and I have no clue as to get it (and my fish) home. It's about a 3.5 hr drive. While I have no problem removing the fish, I didn't want to uproot all my plants. Any suggestions? Anyone else have to go through this?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I haven't gone through this but I suggest emptying out at least half the water to three quarters so they're still rooted. If would also see about seran wrapping it? I know it keeps moisture in and hopefully with enough will keep your water from spilling everywhere unless you plan on holding it?


----------



## RiceFish (Feb 9, 2013)

+1 to this post. I'm interested in finding out as well because I will be in the same predicament next year xD


----------



## kyle89 (Mar 1, 2013)

I empteyed out just under 3/4 of the water in my 5 gallon and buckled it into the front seat. Went well until I was rear ended. That killed a good bit of the plants


----------



## jsr2010 (Nov 3, 2012)

I wasn't sure, but the drain halfway/saran wrap sounds good. I do have a plastic tub that it just fits down in....so I was maybe thinking that? In case water does spill? 

And I will probably have my mom's dog in my lap, as the backseat will be full of my stuff. He's just a little 5lb teacup yorkie.Then my fishies between my feet in their containers. xD


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah that sounds good too! I think the floor is probably the safest bet unless they are buckled in. I know when I was traveling with my friends betta (who got me into all of this haha) it was a kritter keeper and only had 1/4 of water in it, with the betta poor fella. But I was just really careful about the bumps in the road but it still splashed all over my seat (also being because of the holes in the lid of those things) but I think if you do all that it should be fine!


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

It might be worth taking a plant mister filled with dechlorinated water with you and occasionally checking on the aquarium if you can and giving any exposed leaves of plants a light mist with water, that'll help reduce the risk of any drying out.

Good luck!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I would empty all of the water and keep maybe a gallon... or two

lay a saran wrap over everything (inside the tank). 3.5 hours isnt very long. I'd also bag thefish as opposed to cupping him.


----------



## DanielaMarie (Jun 21, 2011)

I have a 10 gallon I transport between home and school for the major breaks and I filll a 5 gallon bucket halfway with tank water and place my fish in there and then drain the tank so the water is just above the substrate. That way the substrate and plants stay wet and I still have tank water to mix with the local water. It's an 8 hour drive and I've never had a problem.


----------



## jsr2010 (Nov 3, 2012)

Alright, thanks guys! I'll let ya know how it all goes in a few weeks!


----------



## jsr2010 (Nov 3, 2012)

Oh, just to let everyone know, the trip home went fine!

I put my betta in a small 3/4 gal container, while the others went in another. I emptied a little over half the water out of my tank, and put it down into my little plastic storage tote that had a lid....so in case it did spill...it wouldn't be in mom's new car. The tote then fit in the back seat, on the floor. I slid the passenger's seat back so it was wedged in. I also threw my filter media in a gallon ziploc bag with some water so it wouldn't dry out fully.


----------

